# First time posting an Image on the forum!



## tbarnes (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope I am doing this correctly  
 This is one of my favorite shots of my closest friends daughter!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a sweet setup. Wish she were at least looking up or even slightly towards us! 
I like the color of it very much. It's a very nice warm tone. Exposure looks gorgeous. Focus looks great.


----------



## tbarnes (Nov 14, 2012)

Trying to get this one to look even slightly up is like pulling a tooth, a few months later I just shot her family again and I swear I have this identical photo just with her standing up jumping off a table she looks away right as I pull up the camera  Thank you!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

I have one of those air horns they use on boats that I use outside-not so great for little ones, but awesome for large adult groups and weddings. ALWAYS makes them laugh after your scare the snot out of them with it. They make ones not quite so loud in the party stores. Those noise makers with the paper thing that rolls up work good too and so do clickers that you use for training dogs. I have an old "dino-roar" toy that has this hideous roar to it when you squeeze it. That's always a hit! You have to 'diversify' and keep changing things up. Working with a remote and camera on a tripod helps too so you can be away from the cam acting like a clown.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 14, 2012)

Why's she sitting on a suit case in the middle of a field?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 14, 2012)

Adorable! The post processing and lighting is just great. I love the innocence you captured here. This would make a great timeless canvas.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Why's she sitting on a suit case in the middle of a field?


'cause they forgot the piano bench?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Why's she sitting on a suit case in the middle of a field?



That is a new *internet-era trope*...:thumbup:

...kind of like the dining chair in the field of grass, wheat,oats,barely, or stubble of aforementioned cereal crops...

...kind of like the piano bench in the street...

...kind of like railroad tracks...or old run-down brick walls in city alleyways

...kind of like old,decaying factory floors, etc.,etc.,etc..


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 14, 2012)

because her parents are mean so she is running away from home.


----------



## Posta (Nov 15, 2012)

Pretty warm picture, I like the color, what is she doing there? It does make ppl think more about this adorable girl......


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Why's she sitting on a suit case in the middle of a field?
> ...



Right, and my point exactly.

I mean, overall, it seems like a fine picture.  Maybe a little over-centered, probably would be better if we could see her eyes, etc., but the mood is nice and the exposure is well done... but... the suitcase.

As with a lot of pictures of kids, people seem to have conciously or subconciously taken in what others around them are doing and are extending it.  Giant cutesy hairbands, and random props that have nothing to do with the children themselves.  This is my one opinion against the billions of people who love Anne Geddes and hang pictures of other people's babies in their bathrooms, but... I think the pictures should be about the children, and many of the things in these types of pictures are just not.

Again, the picture is fine... even decent.  I'm just commenting on the choice of props.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2012)

BTW, to the OP... please don't take this as discouraging or attempting to poke at you.  I'm just saying something that I hope you'll consider when you take shots like this.  You may choose to totally ignore it and there's nothing wrong with that.  I'm just giving you my honest thoughts on it.


----------



## tbarnes (Nov 15, 2012)

No actually I LOVE what you said and thank you, it does really make me think about using items (if any) that pertains more towards the child! I will be keeping that in mind! It was a maternity shoot actually for her mother and we threw in a few random shots of Isley and ended up in love with this one  Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2012)

tbarnes said:


> No actually I LOVE what you said and thank you, it does really make me think about using items (if any) that pertains more towards the child! I will be keeping that in mind! It was a maternity shoot actually for her mother and we threw in a few random shots of Isley and ended up in love with this one  Thank you!



Now THAT is the kind of mature, intelligent attitude in the face of TPF forum plain-talk and plain-spoken observations that earns respect...!!!! THAT is the way a new member here earns cred with me at least, right away. No excuse-making, no tantrum, no defensive attitude, just "the facts' ma'm", like Jack Webb's character on Dragnet. I like your attitude, tbarnes! Manaheim is one of the folks who will tell it to a guy (or gal) straight, as he sees it, without wussy-footing around. He has a keen eye for pretense and priggishness and all sorts of human foibles and 'tude....he and I do not always see eye to eye, but much of the time I find myself nodding along with his observational comments. So...just wanted to give you props on how you handled your first image post here,tbarnes!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 16, 2012)

tbarnes said:


> No actually I LOVE what you said and thank you, it does really make me think about using items (if any) that pertains more towards the child! I will be keeping that in mind! It was a maternity shoot actually for her mother and we threw in a few random shots of Isley and ended up in love with this one  Thank you!



What Derrel said. 

(and thank you, Derrel) 

Seriously, I wish I had an attitude 1/2 as good when I started here... or ever, really.  Welcome to the forum.  Seriously.  We need lots of folks like you.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome tbarnes.
I really like your first post. Seems a little warm, but it works for me. I would probably gotten a little lower angle, more on her level, but that's just me. I'm not a people photographer so the others that have already posted can give you better advice and critique.
Keep shootin' and postin'. You will do great.


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I have one of those air horns they use on boats that I use outside-not so great for little ones, but awesome for large adult groups and weddings. ALWAYS makes them laugh after your scare the snot out of them with it. They make ones not quite so loud in the party stores. Those noise makers with the paper thing that rolls up work good too and so do clickers that you use for training dogs. I have an old "dino-roar" toy that has this hideous roar to it when you squeeze it. That's always a hit! You have to 'diversify' and keep changing things up. Working with a remote and camera on a tripod helps too so you can be away from the cam acting like a clown.



Oh my, I know exactly the dino you refer to. My little brother had a purple and green on. The noise is like a dying cow lol


----------



## kathyt (Nov 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I have one of those air horns they use on boats that I use outside-not so great for little ones, but awesome for large adult groups and weddings. ALWAYS makes them laugh after your scare the snot out of them with it. They make ones not quite so loud in the party stores. Those noise makers with the paper thing that rolls up work good too and so do clickers that you use for training dogs. I have an old "dino-roar" toy that has this hideous roar to it when you squeeze it. That's always a hit! You have to 'diversify' and keep changing things up. Working with a remote and camera on a tripod helps too so you can be away from the cam acting like a clown.



Of coarse you would have an air horn MLeek!


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2012)

Children can be hard to work with.   A lot of times the prop serves to keep them occupied while you spend precious seconds checking exposure hoping they don't decide to wander off.  While we do end up with a lot of "sameness" in children's photography, the props can be helpful.   

This little sweetie seems content in her thoughts, so a simple, quiet moment is able to be captured.  :thumbup:   The light is lovely.  I would like to see her face, too - sometimes having Mommy standing next to the camera and just quietly calling out the child's name is effective in getting them to look up.  You never know what expression you'll get!    But I'm sure her parents love this image - so, good job.

Welcome to the forum, tbarnes, and I hope we see a lot more of your work!


----------



## tbarnes (Nov 19, 2012)

Well thank you all I appreciate it, how will I ever learn the most I can without criticism?! Again thank you for the welcome!


----------



## ColorExperts (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely amazing shot and your friends daughter is very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mully (Nov 19, 2012)

M80's will get the attention of the hard of hearing........Great shot, nicely lit.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 6, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Why's she sitting on a suit case in the middle of a field?



This is a good question. 
Probably because she has a long journey ahead of her, and there will be times when she will be on her own in a middle of nowhere. 
One thing that wories me is that at her tender age she already has some baggage.  

I am just joking. What a wonderful photo.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 6, 2013)

sashbar said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Why's she sitting on a suit case in the middle of a field?
> ...


I like this interpretation.


----------

